
Extension to Save Google Meet Transcription - verdverm
https://www.indiehackers.com/product/tactiq/extension-to-save-google-meet-transcription--LubBD5syrjTJTYmIp8C
======
verdverm
[https://tactiq.io/buy](https://tactiq.io/buy)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tactiq-pins-for-
go...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tactiq-pins-for-google-
me/fggkaccpbmombhnjkjokndojfgagejfb?hl=en)

